# Heating Mantle Rebuild



## justinhcase (Apr 1, 2015)

One of my Heating Mantle has given out due to a little spill.
The hot acid's seem to have completely degraded the insulation on the heating element.
The element it's self is intact so as well as looking for a hole replacement mantle for the unit, I thought I would look to see if there was a replacement insulation I could use.
Is any one familiar with the braided insulation they use?and the white heat resistant twine they use to croshay the basket?
None of my local suppliers can suggest any thing suitable.
With so meany type's of Fiberglass Braided Sleeving on the market I thought I would ask may be some one might have a meter or so sitting idle.




on an other note.When I cracked open the unit to have a look i was absolutely disgusted at the wiring .
The manufacturers had used completely unserviceable grades of wire for the intended purpose.
Considering the unit is rated up to 450w I am surprised the hole thing had not caught fire by it's self before I managed to brake it.
If you have a unit form India of China I would crack it open and check it is not substandard.
Easy fix but still.


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 6, 2015)

I have settled on a Fiber glass sleeve.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131321959826?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
But can not find a fiber glass twine or thick thread.
This is needed to tie the heating element in place and could be use to croshay a larger basket for a 20L version.
Also I am unsure if normal fiber glass insulation is suitable for use under the flask.The original type used in the heating mantle did not react well to a spill so I am looking for a type that would be more durable.Some thing that could be washed out and reused if suspected of containing value not just disintegrate at the first sign of acid and heat.
Any suggestions??


----------



## butcher (Apr 6, 2015)

How about Kaowool refractory as insulation, or some fiberglass matte used for body work or boats...
You may be able to get some fiberglass string from pulling apart some fiberglass blanket (weaved fiberglass).
Old heating appliances, stoves, furnaces, hair dryers, fishtank heaters... may have some other materials you may be able to use, mica, ceramic beads, ceramic insulators, insulation, thermal fuses...


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 6, 2015)

butcher said:


> How about Kaowool refractory as insulation, or some fiberglass matte used for body work or boats...
> You may be able to get some fiberglass string from pulling apart some fiberglass blanket (weaved fiberglass).
> Old heating appliances, stoves, furnaces, hair dryers, fishtank heaters... may have some other materials you may be able to use, mica, ceramic beads, ceramic insulators, insulation, thermal fuses...


I will have to run some test's to see which will survive the environment.
The last lot used broke down into very hard to process gunk,I would like to avoid such a problem if I over drive a reaction again.
Thanks
J


----------



## butcher (Apr 7, 2015)

We use a material in boilers called bolt weave gasket.
For sealing doors and plates where a high temperature gasket is needed.
It could also be a source of High temperature string if unwoven.
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=bolt+weave+gasket


----------



## rickbb (Apr 7, 2015)

Might try suppliers of wood stove parts. They usually stock a thick rope material for use as a gasket around the doors to the stove. They may have it in sheets as well.


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks
I have found some http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261429943256?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&var=560316834256&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
That looks like it will do the job.
I always look out for useful bit's but do not have the time to dumpster dive much any more.
I was hoping there was a chemical resistant class of material as I have been looking at using a fiber glass mat to protect the bottom of my 20L flasks from scratches .
Simple enough to stick a sample in a beaker of A.R. and heat to see if it will be good for use.
I will do a set of photos to show how It was made and how the refurbishment went. 
Very simple designee so very easy to copy .


----------



## resabed01 (Apr 7, 2015)

I think you're looking for this...

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Varflex-3-8-High-Temp-Insulation-Sleeving-200yd-roll-Varglas-Litewall-Sleeving-/201323876270?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edfd68fae


----------

